# Ruth Bader Guinsberg is " Trying " to hold on, she's going to be replaced Very Very soon !



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

*She's welllll past her shelf life, the President is going to get another appointment here REAL quick....Mark my words.....*
*and the Democrats are going to further implode !*








*Not to mention she agrees that the Democrats are doing the WRONG things !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *She's welllll past her shelf life, the President is going to get another appointment here REAL quick....Mark my words.....*
> *and the Democrats are going to further implode !*
> 
> 
> ...


That's tough to watch...and unfortunately could be a strong argument for those who favor euthanasia.


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's tough to watch...and unfortunately could be a strong argument for those who favor euthanasia.


*On a serious note....*
*I wonder how much pressure is on her to remain from Democrats.....*
*I suspect it's a LOT ! And that is truly sick.*


----------

